

Ask HN: How do you manage passwords in teams? - shacharz

What tools do you use to manage passwords for shared services in your team?
I know of: Okta, OneLogin, Bitium, Meldium, LastPass, 1password but is one of them substantially better or worse?
This thread is already pretty old: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6507679 so I&#x27;m resubmitting the question.
======
PaulHoule
I would "just say no".

Password sharing is the road to hell because it is too easy to lose control.

------
i0nutzb
You can as easily create a wiki to store passwords...

Can you give examples of a service/site where you need password sharing?

